# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Ndahet nga jeta këngëtaria Anita Bitri, vajza dhe nëna e saj

## Larsus

Nje burim i paidentifikuar nga Art Cafe lajmeron se:

"Art-Cafe: Albanian Arts & Entertainment List ---

Sa po mora vesh qe Anita Bitri, goca dhe e jema kane vdekur ne Staten Island NY. Shkaku i vdekjes ishte Carbon Monooxide poisoning ne shtepine e tyre."

dhe:

"Anita, nena dhe vajza e saj nuk jetojne me.
Kronika e saj do te jepet ne ora 5 pm kanali  2 New York City.
Ngushellimet e mija families se saj."[/B]

_Ngushellime Familjes!_

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Sa gjyna , shpresoj mos jete lajm i vertete.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

NY Staten Island Deaths
10/19/2004, 11:30 a.m. ET
The Associated Press    

NEW YORK (AP)  A woman, her daughter and her granddaughter were found dead of apparent carbon monoxide poisoning on Tuesday in a Staten Island home, authorities said.


The names of the victims, ages 60, 36 and 7, were not immediately released. They were the only residents of the two-story frame house in the borough's South Beach section.

A friend of the family discovered the bodies at about 8:30 a.m. Tests by firefighters revealed extremely high levels carbon monoxide inside the home.

A cat, dog and pet birds also died.

----------


## SeXy^-^ElBa

OMG no way wow im so sorry god i can not belev  this 
 :i ngrysur:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

uaa sme besohet  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Larsus

> A friend of the family discovered the bodies at about 8:30 a.m..


Kjo eshte edhe me e dhimbshme, te vdesesh e te harrohesh! 

Rahmet past, do ti kujtojhet emri per mire!

----------


## Kryeplaku

As vet nuk e kuptova se c'me kishte kapur dje me nje kenge te Anites (...dashurine e pare shijova duke njohur nje njeri, dhe mesova une te mos gaboj kur e humba kete dashuri....)

Me te vertet ngjarje tragjike. Zoti i meshirofte! Cfare ti bejme ky ishte fati jone, t'i lejme kockat jashte atdheut.

Duket se lajmi eshte i vertet, sepse e lexova edhe ne vende te tjera.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Ca thoni ore? 
Uaaa sa gjynah!

Ngushellimet me te thella. 
Iu prefshin shpirterat ne paqe!

----------


## ALBA

O Zot shpresoj mos te jete e vertet . Ska shume qe ishte ne shqiperi dhe dha nje intervist ne Top Chanel , ku kishte bere nje album te ri ,dhe ne nendor do ta paraqiste .

Me vjen shume keq .

Ne se eshte e vertet me keqardhje  shpreh ngushellimet e mija familjes se saj .

Alba

----------


## StormAngel

Ngushellimet e mia! :i ngrysur:

----------


## manoklla

Kush esht kjo anita bitri mo? mos ka qen gjo kengetare?

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Edhe mua me vine shume shume keq . 

Ngushellime  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Taulant _NYC

> Kush esht kjo anita bitri mo? mos ka qen gjo kengetare?


Ti mos ke jetuar gje ne hene plako .

----------


## ALBA

Lajmi ishte i vertet . Sapo e dhane  kete lajmerim  ne tv ne top _chanel .

VDES TRAGJIKISHT NE SHBA KENGETARIA ANITA BITRI SE BASHKU ME VAJZEN E NENEN E SAJ

Vdes tragjikishte ne SHBA kengetaria e muzikes se lehte shqiptare Anita Bitrim, se bashku me vajzen 12 vjecare Bora dhe nenen e saj. Shkak eshte bere helmimi nga impianti i gazit ne shtepine e saj i cili ishte lene i hapur. Prej rreth 14 vjetesh kengetaria e njohur shqiptare jetonte ne Amerike pas emigrimit ne vitet 90-te bashke me familjen e saj. Bitri ishte gjate veres ne Shqiperi ku kaloi nje periudhe te pushimeve dhe zhvilloi edhe koncerte ne disa rrethe te vendit. 



Edhe njeher me shume keqardhje shpreh ngushellimet e mije familjes se saj .

Alba

----------


## liliella

shume fatkeqsi 
kam pas rastin ta takoj me te jemen dhe gocen . 

i lehte u qofte dheu i SI

----------


## Taulant _NYC

3 Generations Die In Carbon Monoxide Tragedy 
WNBC-TVNEW YORK - A 7-year-old girl, her mother and her grandmother were found dead of apparent carbon monoxide poisoning on Tuesday in their Staten Island home, authorities said. 

The names of the child, her 36-year-old mother and her 60-year-old grandmother were not immediately released. However, friends and neighbors identified the mother as Anita Bitri Prapaniku, a singer from Albania. 

Maksim Vathi, a musician who said he performed with Prapaniku at clubs and weddings, said she was well-known in her native country and in the city's Albanian community. He rushed to the home after hearing news of the tragedy. 

"I'm still in shock," he said. "I can't believe it. I feel really sorry." 

The three victims were the only residents of a pink, two-story frame house on a quiet street in the borough's South Beach section. 

Neighbor Matthew Iacovelli described the family as friendly and active. 

"They were always in the yard doing something, working on the home," he said. 

Police said another friend of the family called 911 after discovering the bodies in a second-floor bedroom at about 8:30 a.m. Tests by firefighters revealed extremely high levels of carbon monoxide inside the home. 

Investigators believe the source of the colorless, odorless gas may have been a basement boiler, said fire Chief Thomas Haring. 

Carbon monoxide is created any time gasoline, oil, wood or propane is burned. It is a leading cause of accidental poisoning deaths in the United States.

----------


## TiLoNcE

omg
sa keq
 :i ngrysur: 
ajo kishte me knu ne festen e Flamurit ne NY ket vit 
bobo
sa e keqe osht jeta

ngushellime

----------


## Genti^Itali

Sapo e mora vesh lajmin nga top-channel
Ngushellimet e mija familjes...

----------


## nursezi

sa gjynah, ishte goxha kengetare e mire.

----------


## Reina

O Zot po me rrengjethet gjithi trupi. Nuk di cfare te them jam akoma ne shok. Ngushellime familjes ju qoft Zoti sa me afer ne keto momente te terrmershme, Perendi cfare fatkeqesie.

----------

